# TI SilverLink

## IntergalacticWalrus

I have a Texas Instruments Voyage 200 and I'm trying to access it under Linux through the bundled USB SilverLink cable. Problem is, I can't get libticables to support it. Apparently it searches for linux/tiglusb.h, which doesn't exist. Has anybody succeded in having it work?

----------

## bertaboy

Good luck with the cable, if/when you get it to work, let me know how

I've tried using TiLP to communicate with my TI83+ w/ the silver link, but over a year of trying discouraged me.  Fortunately, though, TI released a WinXP driver for it (after a long time of waiting), so I can back up what I have on my calculator.

----------

## racoontje

The homemade cables worked for me, no luck so far with TI's cables

----------

## servo888

Just my 2 cents,

Have you guys tried compiling this in the kernel:

< > Texas Instruments Graph Link USB (aka SilverLink) cable support

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Yes, I have the module loaded. The problem is that libticables does not compile support for it. It looks for linux/tiglusb.h, which doesn't exist. WHY??!

I also tried libusb support but can't figure out how to actually use it. The docs say it is there but no details on how to have tilp use it.

----------

## bertaboy

the problem isn't libusb, but the fact that tiglusb exists and it tries to use tiusb.  If there were some way to easily remedy this (possibly as simple as symbolically linking), it could help out quite a bit.....  I havn't bothered with the silver link for Linux since I got it to work under XP, and since I don't really need to use it much (only got it because it was free), I don't have the calling any more to spend hours on end trying to find a fix for it....

----------

## r3pek

well, i'm not using it right now but i remeber to have it working in my athlon xp. it work perfectly. i even did a firmware upgrade to my ti 83+

----------

## northfuse

I've been trying to get my silverlink to work, but to no avail.  lsusb shows it as a registered device and dmesg acknoledges that a device has been connected.  I'm not able to find the Ti Graphlink USB option in menuconfig.  Where is it?  thanks!

----------

## dmbtech

i'v got mine to work, what i did was compiled LIBUSB, i think you can emerge libusb if you want, and then i recompiled all the ti stuff and it used libusb. I did NOT use the kernel option for ti83, as thats going to be unmaintaned in favor of libusb. Oh yeh, and also, it only works on root for me right now.

----------

## clintpatty

I've been trying to get this and the grey link serial cable working.  Neither work for me.  Do I need to do anything to set up the serial cable?  TiLP opens nothing when I click on anything from the menus, such as open, communication, etc.  Nothing happens when I click a button, such as ready.  If I run it from the terminal, I don't get any error reports.  What do I need to do to get linking software to work?

----------

## scourge

I've created an overlay (hackish and probably full of bugs) for the SVN version of tilp an the libraries.

You can download it here.

It really works (at least for me   :Very Happy:  ), as you can see on this screenshot.

For it to work, you have to put the following in you package.keywords:

```
sci-libs/libticables ~x86

sci-libs/libticonv ~x86

sci-libs/libtifiles ~x86

sci-libs/libticalcs ~x86

sci-calculators/tilp ~x86

```

Two things I forgot:

- You have to be root

- Tilp crashes when you launch it without the cable attached

----------

